# FLOATING FRAMES UK



## karmix (May 14, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering whether anyone on this forum might be able to help me with some floating frames for my papercuts? I do not mean the 3D or shadow boxes, I mean standard picture frames that will hold 1 papercut in between 2 pieces of glass, without any cardboard at the back, or visible holding pins?
I live in the UK, and so far I have not been able to find them anywhere other than in the USA, but the delivery takes forever and costs more than the frames themselves, so I was hoping maybe someone on this forum is able to make them?
Please have a look at the pictures attached, and contact me if you think this is something you might be able to do.


----------



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Some thoughts? First of all, the frame itself appears to be a simple mitered picture frame with a rabbet deep enough to hold the two pieces of glass. Where I see the issue for you is how to finish the backing piece of glass or the second piece. You want an "edge" on it so it hides the little swing piece to secure the glass. Have you considered using masking tape and paint to put on that "edge"? Just a thought. Anything you add to the last piece of glass for the edge will require the rabbet to be deeper. There is plenty of info on the site about picture framing. Love the look of the projects.


----------

